
Making the BBC micro:bit display the BBC Micro owl logo - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2016/03/making-bbc-microbit-display-bbc-micro.html?a=bc
======
timthorn
Next project - get it to send FSK tones over Bluetooth A2DP?

I'm looking forward to general availability of these.

